# صناعة الزهره السائله المعطره



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو المعذره من اخوانى الاعزاء اعضاء و زوار هذا المنتدى الكريم لانقطاعى عن الكتابه خلال الفتره الماضيه لانشغالى فى اعمالى الخاصه اما و قد كنت وعدتكم بكتابة موضوع الزهره السائله فها انا ذا قد اوفيت بوعدى لكم اليوم و لكى لا اطيل عليكم ساكتب الموضوع مباشرة. لتصنيع كمية 30كجم من الزهره السائله نتبع الخطوات التاليه:الخطوه الاولى نذيب كمية 5كجم من الزهره الزرقاء فى كميه من الماء فى اناء مستقل . الخطوه الثانيه نضع كميه من الماء فى البرميل ال30كجم حتى منتصفه ثم نضيف 1.5كجم من الكاربابول السائل اليه و نقلب جيدا ثم نضيف العطر الى البرميل(حسب رغباتك) ثم نعادل البرميل بالتراى ايثانول امين حتى يتغلظ ثم نضيف الزهره المذابه الى البرميل و نقلب جيدا و بذلك نحصل على زهره سائله عالية الجوده . ارجوا من الله عز و جل ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و لكم منى خالص الحب و التقدير. اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى:84::84::84::77::77::77::20::20::20::56::56::56::7::7::7:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي أبو مسلم على هذا الموضوع المفيد وسوف يتم نقله إلى قسم الصناعات الخفيفة الجديد والذي سيكون قسم خاص بالمنظفات للتركيز على هذا الأختصاص المهم ....


----------



## agf_13 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى ابو مسلم ولكن ما دور الكاربابول فى التركيبة و اين اجدة وهل له بديل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفى إنتظار المزيد يا شيخ محمود


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المشاركة


----------



## 04056525 (20 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى ابومسلم جزاك اللة خبر 

لكن ايش يطلع اللون ابيض ام ازرق


----------



## Detergents (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الكاربابول ليه اسم تاني والاقيه فين


----------



## Detergents (20 سبتمبر 2012)

التراى ايثانول امين

دا الكحول صح​


----------



## سومر علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المشاركة


----------



## 83moris (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا
لو سمحت ادينا الاسعار


----------



## HAZEMIA (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
ممكن اعرف فيما يصلح هذا المنتج وطريقة استعماله وهل للزهرة اسم آخر او اسم علمي.


----------



## fsherman (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ..أستاذنا الخرسانى ...ولكن أين نجد الكاربابول السائل ...والموجود منه هو بودرة وستخدم فى صناعة جل الشعر ...ولا يذوب فى الماء ..فهل هناك بديل له


----------



## fadiza17 (5 أبريل 2013)

اخواني اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الكاربوبول هو عباره عن بودره ترش فوق الماء وتترك لمدة 24 ساعه لتذوب ومن ثم تحرك جيدا بسرعه خفيفه فتحصل على سائل اغلظ من الماء تستطيع ان تشد قوامه باضافة التراي عليه وهو يعطي قوام غليظ 
والكاربو بول هو نفسة يستخدم في الجل
ارجو ان تكون اوضحت لكم ما تريدون 
اخوكم الدكتور فادي


----------

